# Burgled in Malgrat de Mar



## tams (Apr 16, 2014)

. We parked on quite a busy road, near to cafes, a few yards from the beach. All of our doors were locked and we have Fiamma locks on the garage doors and the habitation door. All of our blinds were closed. We were on the beach from about 1pm to 3 pm so daylight with people walking past frequently.The drivers cab door was expertly opened ( there is only a small burring of the lock ) The police and translater were very efficient, helpful and thorough.

This is very common in this area,we were told, and we were lucky... a French 'van which was broken into a few days ago was "trashed". There is no damage to our home, we can still live in her. 

Just writing this to warn you in the hope that it doesn't happen to you.

Tamsin


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear you've been burgled. 
This happened to us at Malgrat in the Carrefour car park. We'd only left the van for 10-15 minutes, the entry mode was the same and, like you, our van was undamaged. We were cleaned out though and the loss of computer and cameras still rankles!
We have secondary locks on the cab doors now. 
But I guess there's always another way in ......


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear you've been burgled.


----------



## tams (Apr 16, 2014)

Apart from the financial loss which just makes me cross, I am more upset at the loss of all of our photos stored in the computer.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

My heart sinks every time I hear someone losing photos in a computer.

I'm afraid, and pardon the relevance, people mainly take steps to avoid this happening only once it has happened, just as most house burglar alarms are bought after a burglary.

Did your van's alarm go off, by the way?

The most convenient, foolproof way I've found not to lose valuable computer info is:
http://www.carbonite.com/backup/pricing-plans/personal-plans
for £40 a year.

Dave


----------



## tams (Apr 16, 2014)

We do not have an alarm. I expect you knew I was going to say that.


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

It's for that very reason I fitted these locks to all the outside doors including the garage, at a glance you can see that they are locked and substantial so will deter a casual thief, yes I know the windows are vulnerable but on my A class they are a good height above the ground,

http://www.imc-creations.fr/Verrou-Cellule

At least they didn't trash your home, distressing as it was it could have been worst


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Very sorry to hear what has happened - it is obviously a place to exercise extreme care over leaving a MH even for a few minutes, anywhere in that vicinity......

It is easy to be wise after the event, we can all do that, but sadly, none of us probably do everything that we should to protect ourselves and perhaps more important, treasured memories like photographs....

Backing up onto a USB stick is probably one answer - but that takes time, or using cloud storage, but again that takes time and a good internet connection...... but sadly, if one or more routes are not used and the pictures are simply stored either on a laptop/tablet or computer or in the camera memory there will always be a risk of loss......

No-one is likely to search for and pinch a USB stick carried separately from the computer - such things are dirt cheap now - you can buy really large capacity ones in Tesco for only a few pounds.....

but once again hindsight is wonderful.....

Dave


----------

